# rent out Destination Xchange?



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Can an exchange through Destination Xchange be rented out if I am renting for less than the fees paid for MF plus exchange fee?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2019)

What ever you do. Do not call DRI for help or advice.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 9, 2019)

This is different from renting your Deeded week. Which I believe you have the right to do.
1. I believe you will need a Guest Certificate.
2. DO NOT let DRI or anyone else know you are renting. You are gifting a friend.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 9, 2019)

The wording for Destination Exchange is that you cannot use the week for commercial gain.  The wording is:

"Reservations Made for Commercial Gain

Reservations cannot be made for commercial gain. Destination Xchange has been created for the enjoyment of all members. Reservations made solely to sell or rent, for a profit or significant financial gain, are not permitted. If such practices are discovered, we reserve the right to cancel those reservations and may suspend the membership."

If you are "renting" it out for your costs, it is okay according to the Destination Exchange wording.  This is on page 14 of the Destination Exchange Guide.  You are not making a "profit or significant financial gain." So it sounds okay to do.  The wording is different with all the different companies - but given this wording, what you are asking about doing is okay within Destination Exchange's written policies.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2019)

That is the part I saw too but was wondering if there was an actual prohibition somewhere else that I was missing.  

As a comparison this sounds very much like the wording for Marriott points or reservations made through the points exchange.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 12, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Can an exchange through Destination Xchange be rented out if I am renting for less than the fees paid for MF plus exchange fee?



No, an exchange through Destination Xchange cannot be rented for profit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> No, an exchange through Destination Xchange cannot be rented for profit.


It doesn't seem like the OP would be making a profit.


----------

